# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Bruno - A Bigamist

## Rach33

According to Soaplife Bruno ends up being blackmailed by Joly over the fact they are still legally married whoops a daissee he he wonder what Lucy will have to say about that

----------


## emma_strange

who is joly?

----------


## Rach33

I think it's the twins mother

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I think it's the twins mother


He's in the a bit of trouble there then..........  :Nono:  naughty naughty

----------


## squarelady

> He's in the a bit of trouble there then..........  naughty naughty


He's gorgeous though!  :Wub:

----------


## Angeldelight

uh-oh... i definatley think he'll be in trouble... hehe... hehe

----------


## Rach33

> He's gorgeous though!


AGREE

----------


## Bryan

i dent think that he married her... cus hes surprised that he ahd kids and also couldnt really remeber who the woman was

i doubt this is true

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

It was in Soaplife

Footballer's Wives Extra Time

23rd June 

Joly turns blackmailer when she reminds Bruno that they're still married - which makes him a bigamist

Also he must have known about the twins to be on thier birth certificate and if he didn't know he'd have to married to the mother to be on the birth certificate

----------


## squarelady

> AGREE


Joel Beckett Lover and now Bruno too! Say it all! You have great taste in men!  :Wub:

----------


## Rach33

Thanks so do you I quite like a bit of the Harmaniseter as well

----------


## squarelady

> Thanks so do you I quite like a bit of the Harmaniseter as well


Cool!

----------


## Treacle

I seriously doubt this is true but it could well be. There's been nothing to indicate that he's married to the twins mother before.

----------


## squarelady

Just seen the advert for tonights Footballer's Wives extra! Looks really good!

----------


## Treacle

Have there only been 3 episodes so far? I need to make sure I'm up to date.

----------


## squarelady

> Have there only been 3 episodes so far? I need to make sure I'm up to date.


I watched the first one and then lost track but you can read all the summaries on the ITV website I think!

----------


## Treacle

> I watched the first one and then lost track but you can read all the summaries on the ITV website I think!


I hope I haven't missed any.

----------


## squarelady

It's on every thursday at about half tenish on ITV2.

----------


## emma_strange

omg he is married to her!

----------


## eastenders mad

> It's on every thursday at about half tenish on ITV2.


It was not on this week i wonder why does anyone know why?

----------


## Rach33

It was cos I watched it at half ten

----------


## pinkles14

I watched it too

----------


## kirsty_g

is this true

----------


## shannisrules

is what true?

----------

